# Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.



## -Masterchief- (14. August 2010)

*Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Es geht um 450 Millionen Dollar. Diese Schulden samt Zinseszinsen müssen  deutsche Steuerzahler nun möglicherweise begleichen. "Das  Berufungsgericht hat entschieden, dass die Klage gegen Deutschland  verhandelt werden kann", sagte der Anwalt der Beschwerdeführer, bei  denen es sich um Investoren handelt, die in dem Unternehmen World  Holdings mit Sitz in Tampa im Bundesstaat Florida zusammengeschlossen  sind.


Adolf Hitler: Hielt wohl wenig von Begleichung der Staats-Schulden Quelle : MSN, Messenger und Hotmail sowie Nachrichten, Unterhaltung, Video, Sport, Lifestyle, Finanzen, Auto uvm. bei MSN

Ich war erst völlig baff als ich das gelesen habe, was sagt ihr dazu ?

*Quelle *

Grüße,
Marvin

*@ Mods : Wenn es hier fehl am Platz ist bitte ins Wirtschafts und Politik Forum verschieben, danke *


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

 noch mehr schulden, da freuts unseren Bundeshaushalt.
nochmehr Sozialkürzungen und noch immer keine Steuer auf Spekulationen im Aktienhandel.


----------



## Speed-E (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Jetzt wo sicher ist das wir am besten durch die Weltwirtschaftskrise gekommen sind, kann man ja wieder die Hand auf machen. Garantiert werden die uns verklagen.
Soweit ich weis zahlen wir immer noch reparationen für den 1. Weltkrieg.
Denen würde ich aber keine Schulden mehr erlassen.

Das ist sowas von armseelig.


----------



## CyLord (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Die Reparationszahlungen des 1.WK sind schon lange vorbei bzw. wurden erlassen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Warum soll ich für dieses Drecksschwein mitzahlen? Ist mir doch wurscht, was der damals an Schulden gemacht hat - damit habe ich nichts mehr am Hut. Die Amis drehen mal wieder am Rad.


----------



## Opheliac (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Dann sollten wir  von den Amis  das Geld für die gestohlene Technologie und  Patente ab 45 zurückfordern. Diebstahl am geistigen Eigentums Deutschland beläuft sich auf mehr als nur ein paar Millionen Dollar.


----------



## GaAm3r (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir  von den Amis  das Geld für die gestohlene Technologie und  Patente ab 45 zurückfordern. Diebstahl am geistigen Eigentums Deutschland beläuft sich auf mehr als nur ein paar Millionen Dollar.


Echt mal , das war schon viel.

Deutschland hat 1,8 € Schulden , die Zahl soll erraten werden ohne irgendwo nachzugucken aber ich sag sie euch auch noch schon


----------



## BlackDragon26 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Na mal ehrlich schocken tut mich was das angeht eh nixmehr lol.
Unsere Regierung zahlt doch eh für jeden müll!
Wen wundern da noch diese 450Mio Dollar?
Mich wundert nur das man so spät damit kommt.

Und an die die sagen wieso soll ich für das Schwein aufkommen.
Zur info wer Arbeiten geht tut das bereits seit jahren.
Die staatsverschuldung ist einem grossen teil von H.... verschuldet und Steuerzahle zahlen seit ewigkeiten für den mist.

Denke mal irgendwann wirds uns gehen wie den Griechen. Man stelle sich vor das sowohl die Spanier als auch Italiener bereits fast zahlungsunfähig sind. 
Da wird dann wieder von unserer Regierung reagiert in dem man milliarden überweisst. Wen intressierts da das wir auch schulden haben -.-


----------



## Lelwani (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*



CyLord schrieb:


> Die Reparationszahlungen des 1.WK sind schon lange vorbei bzw. wurden erlassen.




wenn man überhaupt keinen plan von der materie hat besser die ... du weist schon halten...


----------



## Danki (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Es ist echt super das die Amis damit nach über 60 jahren kommen, das problem ist doch das sie versuchen ihre eigenen schulden zu tilgen, dann kramen sie in der vergangenheit rum ob da nicht noch irgendwo geld zuholen ist. Damit die nicht pleite gehen wie es grade in Griechenland der fall ist. Im endeffekt trifft es immer die Deutschen egal was kommt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir  von den Amis  das Geld für die gestohlene Technologie und  Patente ab 45 zurückfordern. Diebstahl am geistigen Eigentums Deutschland beläuft sich auf mehr als nur ein paar Millionen Dollar.


So ist es.
Ohne deutsche Technologie würden die Amis immer noch zum Mond laufen ... .
Und mit Kolbenmotoren fliegen mit Starrflügelflugzeugen.
Von den absichtlich zerbombten Städten, die keinerlei militärische Bedeutung hatten, und den lebendig verbrannten Meschen reden wir mal lieber nicht.
Oder der Menschenjagd in Deutschland mit Flugzeugen und Sprenggeschossen.
Oder der Versenkung von Flüchtlingsschiffen, wobei zig tausend Menschen ertrunken sind.
Oder den im amerikanischen Gefangenenlager verhungerten Soldaten.
Es gibt da auch noch so ein Land, das heißt Vietnam, da haben sie genau so gehaust ... .
Die Folgen: 2 Millionen Tote Vietnamesen.

Die müßten eigentlich ganz kleinlaut sein, aber beim Fressen (Geld) versagt die Moral.
Was für ein widerliches Pack! 

Wieso ist die Börse eigentlich noch nicht geschlossen?
Ach ja, die Banker müssen schnell noch ein bißchen spekulieren, um ihre 500.000.000.000 EUR Schulden abzuzahlen  .
Da sind doch sicher schnell nebenbei mal 450 Milliönchen zu machen, und damit ist das Ding gegessen.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Thema ist ins das WiPoWi Forum gewandert.


----------



## CyLord (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*



Lelwani schrieb:


> wenn man überhaupt keinen plan von der materie hat besser die ... du weist schon halten...



Mäßige Deinen Tonen!


----------



## Radagis (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*



Opheliac schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir  von den Amis  das Geld für die gestohlene Technologie und  Patente ab 45 zurückfordern. Diebstahl am geistigen Eigentums Deutschland beläuft sich auf mehr als nur ein paar Millionen Dollar.




Das stimmt die haben uns nach ww1 u ww2 zig tausende geklaut, dazu ganze Reichsgold, Auslandsvermögen usw. uns dafür scheiß überhöhte Kredite aufgezwungen mit denen nur amerikanische Produkte gekauft werden durften.
Deutsche Wirtschaft brauch 29 nur wegen Versaill, der Zinsknechtschaft und einer speziellen Bank in Deutschland wem gehörte die wohl ;-

Zu der anderen Aussage wir Bezahlen die Zinsschulden für WW1 wieder egal obs nun als Reparationen deklariert wird oder nicht Fakt ist wir zahlen und werden noch auf Jahrhunderte ausgequetscht werden.

Was haben denn die Briten für ihre ganzen Kriege, Versklavung und Ausbeutung für über 25% der Welt bezahlt. Amerikaner was haben die den Indianern, Philippinen, Kubanern, Puerto Ricanern, Vietnamensen, Korenanern, Irkakern usw.. an bisher bezahlt.
Die Ausbeutung der Alliierten Gegner ist Beispielos in der Geschichte.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

*Sollte hier ein Anti-Amerika-Flame-Thread entstehen, ist jener auch ganz schnell dicht. Bleibt sachlich und pauschalisiert nicht grenzenlos.*

Entsprechende Beiträge wurden entfernt.

B2T


----------



## TheRammbock (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Da hier ja doch Zensur durch den einen oder anderen Herrscht, formuliere ich es einmal anders:

Es kann nicht sein, das ein Land, welches vor über 70 Jahren einen Krieg gegen Deutschland geführt hat, heute mit utopischen Forderungen, die in meinen Augen nicht gerechtfertigt sein können/sollen und auch nicht gerechtfertigt sein dürfen.

Einmal mehr wird doch zur schau gestellt, das man den Michel klein halten will. Und so dumm wie wir alle sind, ird die Klage auch durchkommen und zu dem Resultat führen, das wir zahlen dürfen. Das kann ich euch versprechen!


----------



## heizungsrohr (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Klärt mich ma einer bitte auf? Wir zahlen immernoch Reperationen vom 1. WK ? Ich dachte die wären 1931/32 bezahlt oder erlassen worden?!


----------



## herethic (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

@Reparation 1.Weltkrieg

Konferenz von Lausanne ? Wikipedia

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Londoner_Schuldenabkommen



			
				Vorkriegsschulden schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg wurde im Londoner Schuldenabkommen  die Rückzahlung der privaten deutschen Auslandsverschuldung geregelt.  Dazu gehörte auch ein Teil der Reparationen, die 1930 auf Anleihenbasis  vorfinanziert und damit in Privatschulden umgewandelt worden waren. Ihre  Höhe wurde halbiert. Bis etwa 1983 zahlte die Bundesrepublik 14 Mrd. DM  Schulden zurück. Allerdings wurden Zinsen in Höhe von 251 Millionen  Mark aus den Jahren 1945 bis 1952 bis zur Wiedervereinigung Deutschlands  ausgesetzt und schließlich ab 3. Oktober 1990 wieder fällig. Die  Bundesregierung gab darauf Fundierungsanleihen  aus, die aus dem Bundeshaushalt getilgt wurden, die letzten am 3.  Oktober 2010. Tilgung und Zinsen betragen für 2010 etwa 56 Millionen  Euro.[5][6] [7]



@Patente
Der Patenteklau wurde durch das Pariser Reparationsabkommen offiziel erlaubt.Diese waren ein Teil der Reparationen.


----------



## Opheliac (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Die Reparationszahlungenn aus dem Ersten Weltkrieg wurden mehrfach definiert. Artikel 231 des Versailler Vertrages legte zwar Reparationszahlungen fest, aber nicht deren Höhe und Dauer.

Bis April 1921 soll Deutschland 20 Milliarden Goldmark zahlen, was es aufgrund der desolaten Wirtschaftslage nicht kann. Vorher war auf der Konferenz von Boulogne (Juni 1920) die Reparationssumme auf 296 Milliarden Goldmark, zahlbar in 42 Jahresraten, festgelegt worden. Falls Deutschland diesen Forderungen nicht nachkommt, werden die Alliierten das Ruhrgebiet besetzen (Konferenz von Spa).

Am 29.Januar 1921 wird die Summe auf 226 Milliarden Goldmark gesenkt, zahlbar über 42 Jahre. Die deutsche Regierung bezeichnet die Zahlungen als unerfüllbar. Am 7.3.1921 besetzen die Franzosen daraufhin Düsseldorf, Duisburg und Ruhrort.

Am 5.Mai 1921 machen die Briten einen neuen Vorschlag: 132 Milliarden in 66 Jahren. Die Deutschen nehmen an, da gedroht wird, bei Ablehnung das ganze Ruhrgebiet zu verlieren.

1923: Nach der großen Inflation, der Besetzung des Ruhrgebietes und des Widerstandes der Zivilbevölkerung kommt es 1924 zum Dawes-Plan. Deutschland soll 1 Milliarde pro Jahr, ab 1928 2,5 Mrd pro Jahr zahlen. Ab 1927 ist Deutschland erneut nicht mehr in der Lage, die Zahlungen zu leisten.

Zwischen Deutschland (Stresemann) und Frankreich (Briand) zeichnet sich ein Ausgleich ab (Räumung des Rheinlandes), aber Briand kann sich in Frankreich nicht durchsetzen.

1929 kommt es zum Young-Plan (gültig ab März 1930), der Reparationen in Höhe von 112 Milliarden Goldmark über 59 Jahre (also bis 1988) vorsieht. Einen Teil der Zahlungen kann Deutschland über die "Young-Anleihe" in Höhe von 300 Mio Dollar mit einer Laufzeit bis 1952 finanzieren. Außerdem sieht der Young-Plan die Räumung des Rheinlandes vor.

1931 kommt es zum Hoover-Moratorium. Alle zwischenstaatlichen Schulden sollen wegen der Weltwirtschaftskrise für ein Jahr ruhen.

Auf der Konferenz von Lausanne 1932 wird ein Ende der Reparationszahlungen gegen eine Einmalzahlung von 3 Milliarden Goldmark beschlossen. Reichskanzler Brüning kann den Vorschlag im Parlament nicht durchsetzen, seine Nachfolger von Papen, Schleicher und vor allem Hitler lehnen den Beschluss von Lausanne kategorisch ab. Der Vertrag wird nie unterzeichnet.

Im Februar 1953 unterzeichnet die Bundesrepublik Deutschland (vertreten durch Hermann Josef Abs) das Londoner Schuldenabkommen. Darin wird der Bundesrepublik als Rechtsnachfolger des Deutschen Reiches ein Großteil der Auslandsschulden bei 65 Gläubigerstaaten erlassen. Die Bundesrepublik ist damit weltweit wieder kreditwürdig. Bis 1983 zahlt die Bundesrepublik etwa 14 Milliarden DM "Reichsschulden" zurück.

Die aus der "Young-Anleihe" entstandenen Zinsverpflichtungen in Höhe von 251 Millionen DM werden 1953 durch das Londoner Schuldenabkommen bis zu einer deutschen Wiedervereinigung ausgesetzt. Mit dem 3.Oktober 1990 werden diese Zinsen fällig. Die Bundesregierung gibt dafür die "Fundierungsanleihe" aus, die bis 2010 aus dem Bundeshaushalt getilgt werden soll. Tilgung und Zinsen belaufen sich dabei auf etwa 4 Millionen Euro pro Jahr.


----------



## Radagis (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*



thrian schrieb:


> @Reparation 1.Weltkrieg
> 
> Konferenz von Lausanne ? Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Ist schon mal völlig fasch da neben den jährlichen Geldforderungen, die komplette Handelsflotte, _Kriegsmarine_ die sich zum Glück selber versenkte als in die Hände der Verbrecher zu gerarten, wurden Eisenbahnen, Kohle, erze, Maschinen, Flugzeuge, Waffen und Gebiete gefordert. Von dem ligitimen Patenteraub habe ich noch nie was gelesen.
Des Weiteren war der Vertrag ein Verbrechen der nur unter der Androhung von Gewalt unterzeichnet wurde ohne dass man überhaupt etwas daran ändern konnte. Dies ist schon mal juristisch nicht zulässig, genauso wenig wie Geständnisse unter Folter. Wenn ich morgen zu dir komme und dich zu völliger Leibeigenschaft verpflichten würde dein Vermögen alles nehmen und du unterschreibst, weil ich dir köperliche Gewalt androhe, ist der Vertrag dann Rechtens .  Des Weiteren waren sich alle politischen Strömungen einig, dass der Vertrag ein einziges Verbrechen ist. Auch die KPD verkündete vor der Machtergreifung sie werde das Diaktat rückängig machen, denn zurecht leidtragende waren in erster Linie die Masse der Bevölkerung Arbeiter, Arbeitslose usw.. die alles Verloren hatten.
Selbst die SU sagte es ist ein Verbrechen und hat ihre Kredite usw.. nicht weiter zurück bezahlt.


----------



## Radagis (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*



thrian schrieb:


> @Reparation 1.Weltkrieg
> 
> Konferenz von Lausanne ? Wikipedia
> 
> ...



1905 nämlich forderte  der Erste Britische Seelord Fisher von seinem König Edward VII. die  Landung von hunderttausend englischen Soldaten an der Pommerschen Küste,  um damit gegen Berlin vorzurücken. Der gleiche Fisher bemerkte dann  1912, der große Krieg werde "jetzt vorbereitet, ohne daß es jemand  sieht". 
 Ganz so blind war die Welt allerdings nicht. So stellte der  spätere Premierminister der südafrikanischen Union, General Louis  Botha, schon 1909 fest, daß Deutschland einem Krieg mit England nicht  entgehen könne, gleichviel was es auch tue.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Da das Thema "Reparationszahlungen im Rahmen des Versailler Vertrages" offensichtlich die Gemüter bewegt, bitte ich darum es entweder in einen anderen Thread auszulagern oder -wenn eine sachliche Diskussion nicht möglich ist- ganz zu unterlassen. Hier ist das ganze jedenfalls Offtopic, die Vorgeschichte des 1.WK erst recht.





byaliar schrieb:


> noch mehr schulden, da freuts unseren Bundeshaushalt.
> nochmehr Sozialkürzungen und noch immer keine Steuer auf Spekulationen im Aktienhandel.



Eine Steigerung der Staatsverschuldung um 0,25 Promill wird sicherlich keine nenneswerten Sozialkürzungen erfordern.




TheRammbock schrieb:


> Es kann nicht sein, das ein Land, welches vor über 70 Jahren einen Krieg gegen Deutschland geführt hat, heute mit utopischen Forderungen, die in meinen Augen nicht gerechtfertigt sein können/sollen und auch nicht gerechtfertigt sein dürfen.



Da fehlt ein Verb.
So oder so scheint der Satz wenig mit dem hiesigen Thema zu tun zu haben, denn "ein Land" macht rein gar nichts mit "utopischen Forderungen".
Eine Gruppe von Privatpersonen fordert die Erfüllung legitimer finanzieller Verpflichtungen in gewisser Höhe.



> Einmal mehr wird doch zur schau gestellt, das man den Michel klein halten will. Und so dumm wie wir alle sind, ird die Klage auch durchkommen und zu dem Resultat führen, das wir zahlen dürfen. Das kann ich euch versprechen!



Verschwörungstheorien bitte unterlassen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Also wenn usnere Politiker sich das gefallen lassen, dann kann man sie wirklich in die irrenanstalt schicken. Das ist mal typisch Ami - GEHTS NOCH???? Ich woll nicht wissen wie viele Ideen und Produkte die nach dem Krieg aus Deutschland geklaut haben! Sie sollen lieber GANZ still sein !


----------



## herethic (14. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Meine beiden Links waren auf die Frage bezogen ob heute noch Reparationen getätigt werden.

Zu der Sache mit den Patenten damit diese OT-Diskussion jetzt auch beendet ist.


			
				Wikiartikel Reparationen schrieb:
			
		

> Auch nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg  wurden Ansprüche auf Reparationen erhoben. 1946 wurde das deutsche  Auslandsvermögen beschlagnahmt, außerdem wurden die Devisenbestände  eingezogen, *Warenzeichen und Patente* beschlagnahmt und Demontagen vorgenommen (Pariser Reparationsabkommen).


----------



## Nuklon (15. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Steigerung der Staatsverschuldung um 0,25 Promill wird sicherlich keine nenneswerten Sozialkürzungen erfordern.



Populismuskeule: 450 Mio/ 45 Arbeitsjahre = 10 Mio/12 Monate = 833333/5000€
= 166 Arbeitsplätze bis zur Rente. Ohne Zinszahlungen.
(Ich dachte da kommen mehr raus^^)

In Amerika ist halt alles möglich, sie sollten aber nur aufpassen was politisch gewollt ist und was zu Knatsch führen kann, denn alte Kamellen rauszuholen weil es einen grad passt, kann auch arg nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*



Nuklon schrieb:


> (Ich dachte da kommen mehr raus^^)



Eben 
Und wenn du das ganze ab jetzt rechnest, dann dürftest du inflationsbereinigt auch noch einen verdammt niedrigen Lohn gewählt haben.
Man kann die Summe z.B. auch als "3,5 Eurofighter" ausdrücken. Oder deine "10 Millionen/12 Monate" als die Kosten, die durch den geteilten Regierungssitz in Deutschland anfallen. Von vergleichen zu gewissen Banken-Zuschüssen ganz zu schweigen. Oder die Summe an Zahlungen, die Deutschland innerhalb von 12 Tagen von der EU erhält.



> In Amerika ist halt alles möglich, sie sollten aber nur aufpassen was politisch gewollt ist und was zu Knatsch führen kann, denn alte Kamellen rauszuholen weil es einen grad passt, kann auch arg nach hinten losgehen.



Politik ist bislang doch gar keine involviert. Ein amerikanische Gericht hat festgestellt, dass amerikanische Bürger, die deutsche Schuldscheine besitzen, versuchen dürfen, diese einzuklagen. Politik kommt frühestens dann ins Spiel, wenn diese Klage verhandelt und ihr nach amerikanischem Recht stattgegeben wurde (es scheint eine Klage in den USA angestrebt zu werden), sich die deutsche Regierung aber nach deutschem Recht nicht verpflichtet fühlt. (spontan würde mir z.B. einfallen, dass Ansprüche in Deutschland nach einer gewissen Zeit verfallen, wenn nicht versucht wird, sie geltend zu machen)
Dann könnten diese US-Bürger versuchen, auf diplomatischem Wege etwas zu erreichen - und es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sie da auf wenig Unterstützung treffen, da es sich laut der Meldung um eine Gruppe von Investoren handelt. D.h. die haben die Schuldscheine vermutlich sehr billig aufgekauft und gucken, ob sie sich noch zu Geld machen lassen. Aber es geht nicht mehr um die Auszahlung von Leuten, die den deutschem Staat mal Geld geliehen haben.
Aber abwarten, bis zu einem Urteil ist das ganze einfach nur


----------



## DarkMo (16. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (spontan würde mir z.B. einfallen, dass Ansprüche in Deutschland nach  einer gewissen Zeit verfallen, wenn nicht versucht wird, sie geltend zu  machen)


genau das ging mir seit dem erten post durchn kopf ^^ gibts ned sowas wie ne verjährung? wer 60 jahre brauch um den arsch hoch zu bekommen, den scheinen die milliönchen ja bisher nich wirklich gejukt zu haben. und jetz plötzlich die doch einigermaßen gut empfundenen beziehungen dadurch zu schwächen kann ja auch nich so im sinne der leute sein ^^


----------



## Amigo (16. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Ein neuer Trend aus den USA: Extremedeutschlandschröpfing...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*



DarkMo schrieb:


> genau das ging mir seit dem erten post durchn kopf ^^ gibts ned sowas wie ne verjährung? wer 60 jahre brauch um den arsch hoch zu bekommen, den scheinen die milliönchen ja bisher nich wirklich gejukt zu haben.



Man muss gucken, in wie weit es sie gar nicht gejuckt hat.
Es gibt zumindest eine gewisse Frist (glaube 15 oder 20 Jahre), nach der man rechtmäßiger Besitzer von Dingen wird, die herrenlos waren und die man aufbewahrt/... hat. Das dient eigentlich dazu, dass gefundene Gegenstände irgendwann in den Besitzer des Finders übergehen, afaik haben aber auch schon "Besetzer" verlassener Häuser versucht, darauf bezugzunehmen. Knackpunkt 1 ist eben das "herrenlos": Wenn man weißt, dass sie jemand vermisst/sie jemandem gehören könnten, weil dieser das kenntlich gemacht hat (oder wenn man sowas hätte wissen müssen, hätte man sich auch nur die geringste Mühe gemacht, den echten Besitzer zu finden), dann tritt diese frisst ein.
Wenn also in der Vergangenheit schon Anspruch auf dieses Geld angemeldet wurde, er aber z.B. aus Mangel an Beweisen/dem Schuldschein nicht geltend gemacht werden konnte, dann kann man jetzt diese Beweise nachreichen. Hat man 60 Jahre lang gar nicht von sich hören lassen und jetzt im Nachlas von Opa einen Schuldschein gefunden, dann müsste derjenige, der das Geld "gefunden" hat, mitlerweile rechtmäßiger Eigentümer sein.
Es sei denn...
Knackpunkt 2: Ich weiß nicht, ob das für Geld/nicht-Sachen im allgemeinen überhaupt gilt
Knackpunkt 3: Das einzige Szenario, in dem das Geld wirklich niemandem gehörte, wäre der erbenlose Tod des Schuldscheinbesitzers. Von sowas sollte der deutsche Staat aber eigentlich wissen -> man könnte so argumentieren, dass er immer davon ausgehen musste, dass das Geld noch jemandem zusteht und obendrein stehen dem Staat sehr weitreichende Mittel zur Verfügung, um diesen ausfindig zu machen. "ich dachte, das will keiner mehr" wird ggf. schwierig.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> TheRammbock schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Einmal mehr wird doch zur schau gestellt, das man den Michel klein halten will. Und so dumm wie wir alle sind, ird die Klage auch durchkommen und zu dem Resultat führen, das wir zahlen dürfen. Das kann ich euch versprechen!
> ...


 
Was davon entspricht jetzt deiner Meinung nach einer *VT*? 

Dass "der Michel" dumm ist und klein gehalten werden soll ...
oder
Dass "die" mit der Klage durchkommen und wir (der Staat) zahlen werden ...
oder
Das Versprechen von Rammbock ...

Würde mich ehrlich interessieren. Ich sehe hier keine VT, lediglich eine Tatsache, eine Vermutung mit hohem Wahrscheinlichkeitsgehalt und ein daraus resultierendes, durchaus einlösbares Versprechen.

Wenn du allerdings darauf anspielst, dass es den Michel nicht gibt, so kann man euch beiden maximal mangelnden Differenzierungswillen vorwerfen.


----------



## gollom (18. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

wann wurden wir, also die Bürger, gefragt ob wir es zahlen sollen oder nich?
es wird entschieden, die bürger diskutieren laut, es gibt evtl. hier und da bischen stress oder terror, aber letzendlich leben wir damit.
Ich hab so den eindruck das die politik manchmal einen auf - WEN INTERESSIERTS - macht , so nach motto ma sehn ob wir damit durchkommen sonst wirds abgelehnt weil........
wenn ich könnte................. aber ich kanns nich, leider.


----------



## serafen (18. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Typischer Doppelmoral: einerseits wird diese Ära verteufelt, andererseits "Geld stinkt nicht" ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Was davon entspricht jetzt deiner Meinung nach einer *VT*?
> 
> Dass "der Michel" dumm ist und klein gehalten werden soll ...
> oder
> ...



Oh, ich habe nicht gesagt, dass das eine ist - dazu ist sie in der Tat zu undifferenziert. In ihrer momentanen Form stellt sie strengenommen eine unpräzise und unbelegte Behauptung dar (was auch niemandem was nützt).
Sie weißt aber einige Merkmale auf, die typisch für VTs sind:
- sie nimmt unspezifziziert Bezug auf die Vergangenheit und stellt die folgende Aussage dem wortlaut nach als etabliert dar, obwohl weder eine klare Aussage noch Belege vorliegen ("einmal mehr")
- sie macht eine Aussage über eine nicht näher definierte (=bei Kritik leicht umdefinierbare aber auch vom Leser mit eigenen Vorurteilen&Erfahrungen zu assoziieren), aber klar negative Handlung ("klein halten")
- die sich gegen eine ebenfalls nicht ganz klar bezeichneten aber potentiell ganze Länder umfassende Personengruppe richtet ("Michel". Bei Bedarf alles und nichts, aber gängig als "deutscher Michel" und dabei eine beliebige Definition von "deutsch" erfüllend und nicht den "oberen 10000" zugehörig)
- es geht natürlich nicht um die Handlung als solche, sondern um die Absicht dazu/dahinter (-> das ganze wird per se nicht nachweisbar sein)
- aktiv ist eine nicht näher spezifierte Entität ("man"), in Verbindung mit dem "einmal mehr" wird der Leser dazu eingeladen, diesen Platz aber mit einem persönlichen Feindbild besetzen. (bei bewusster Anwendung eine typische Taktik, um eine breitere Leserschaft anzusprechen. Umso klarere Aussgagen eine VT über die Verschwörer macht, umso eher kann sie von einem Leser abgelehnt werden, weil dieser die gleiche Gruppe nicht zu derartigen Handlungen fähig befindet. Macht man gar keine Angabe kann man ggf. sogar zwei Seiten eines Konfliktes ansprechen, wobei beide in ihrer Interpretation der VT den jeweils anderen als Täter einsetzen, ohne dies weiter zu hinterfragen.)
- sie schließt den Leser und Autor in eine (Opfer)Gruppe mit ein ("wir zahlen"), obwohl auf beiden Seiten unbekannt ist, wer das eigentlich ist und wer die zahlenden sind. (d.h. der Autor sollte natürlich wissen, ob er zu letzteren gehört  )
- sie endet mit einer "Bekräftigung" ("kann ich euch versprechen"), die unser heutigen Zeit aber ohne weitere Hintergründe (z.B. wer?) eigentlich gar nichts wert ist.

Wie gesagt: Unterm Strich inhaltslose Sätze. Irgendwer soll zum wiederholten Male mit irgendwem irgendwas negatives machen wollen, irgend eine gruppe soll irgendwem irgendeine Summe zahlen, weil sie dumm sind und irgend ein Autor versichert uns, dass das alles stimmt.
Aber man kann das ganze als Leser auch weiter interpretieren oder als Autor in Zukunft weiter ausführen.
Z.B. "X beabsichtigt, die Dummheit der deutschen Bevölkerung in schändlicherweise auszunutzen um sie, d.h. DICH, auszunehmen und weiterhin zu unterdrücken, wie sie es schon seit Ewigkeiten machen."
(wobei X dann alles mögliche sein kann. Angefangen beim Stammtisch "der Regierung" bis hin zu extremistischen "den kapitalistischen Diktatoren" oder dem "Weltjudentum", ganz nach Gesinnung/Absicht/Hintergrund des Autors)
Deswegen von meiner Seite der Warnschuss an den Autor, keine VT draus zu machen und in Zukunft klare Aussagen zu formulieren und ggf. zu belegen. Zugleich der Hinweis an die Leser, in die inhaltslosen Zeilen nicht unbemerkt selbst (s)eine (Lieblings)Verschwörung zu interpretieren und dann rekursiv deren "Erwähnung" hier als weitere Bestätigung für ihre Existenz zu werten.




gollom schrieb:


> wann wurden wir, also die Bürger, gefragt ob wir es zahlen sollen oder nich?



In dem Fall wurden die Wähler (über die bekannten Umwege der indirekten Demokratie) vor ~80-90 Jahren zu ihren Ansichten bezüglich dieses Themas befragt.



> Ich hab so den eindruck das die politik manchmal einen auf - WEN INTERESSIERTS - macht , so nach motto ma sehn ob wir damit durchkommen sonst wirds abgelehnt weil........
> wenn ich könnte................. aber ich kanns nich, leider.



Du kannst zumindest versuchen, diejenigen zu wählen, die derartige (deiner Meinung nach) Fehler gehäuft nicht machen. Der heutige Wähler muss z.B. die Frage beantworten, welche Auswirkungen heutiger Umwelt(nicht)schutz, (Nicht)Stabilisierung des Klimas, (Nicht)Ressourcenschonung (ggf. (Nicht)Entwicklung von Techniken dazu), (Über)Bevölkerungspolitik und Staats(nicht)verschuldung in 80-90 Jahren haben sollen.
Leider bezieht der heutige Wähler aber die Positionen "wen interessierts" und "mal sehn, ob wir damit durchkommen, wenn nicht ist halt _____"
Und "_____" ist Absicht, denn i.d.R. weigert sich der heutige Wähler aktiv, die möglichen Folgen seines Handelns zu durchdenken.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In ihrer momentanen Form stellt sie strengenommen eine unpräzise und unbelegte Behauptung dar (was auch niemandem was nützt).....


 
Das hätte mir doch schon gereicht.


----------



## Lartens (19. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Das Thema und ähnliche kommen doch seit 30 Jahren in schöner Regelmäßigkeit aus der Versenkung an die Öffentlichkeit. Gibt es aus Russland aus der Zarenzeit und aus GB Ende des 19 Jahrhunderts. 
Soweit ich mich zurück erinnern kann sind solche Begehren niemals durchgekommen.


----------



## Icejester (19. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Na und? Sie können ja gerne vor ihrem popeligen Gericht in Tampa die ganze Welt verklagen. Recht sprechen können sie mangels Befugnis über die Bundesrepublik ohnehin nicht. Also juckt es niemanden. Und daß die USA die diplomatischen Verspannungen riskieren und Bundeseigentum in den USA beschlagnahmen, halte ich für höchstgradig unwahrscheinlich. Der Sache würde ich außerordentlich gelassen entgegenblicken.


----------



## axel25 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Die Bundesregierung hatte auch schon eine Forderung einiger afrikanischen Volksstämme abgelehnt, die "Schadensersatzforderungen" für ihre Ausbeitung vor dem 1. Weltkrieg gefordert hatten.

Sie haben auf Granit gebissen!

Und ganz ehrlich, ich glaube, dass selbst die US-Regierung sagen würde, dass das heutige Deutschland nichts mehr mit dem Deutschland von 1933-1945 zu tun haben möchte und daher rein garnichts für diese Leute tun wird.

Und gab es da nicht diese Klauseln in Deutschland, das solche Forderungen (Schulden) nach einiger Zeit verfallen?


----------



## Biosman (21. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Was ein Käse wirklich! Ich hoffe die kommen mit dem Quatsch nicht durch! Nach 70 Jahren brauch man mit so einem Scheiß auch nicht mehr ankommen! Was können "Wir" dafür was die leute von vor 3 Generationen fürn Scheiß gebaut haben? Rein gar nix...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*



axel25 schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich, ich glaube, dass selbst die US-Regierung sagen würde, dass das heutige Deutschland nichts mehr mit dem Deutschland von 1933-1945 zu tun haben möchte und daher rein garnichts für diese Leute tun wird.



Äh: Die BRD ist der Rechtsnachfolger des deutschen Reiches, u.a. auf Forderung der Siegermächte hin.



> Und gab es da nicht diese Klauseln in Deutschland, das solche Forderungen (Schulden) nach einiger Zeit verfallen?



s.o.: Unter bestimmten Bedingungen denkbar.


----------



## acc (21. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Erster Weltkrieg: Offene Rechnung von 1918 - Geschichte - Politik - Tagesspiegel

um mal das thema zu beenden, welche reparationen bis wann zu zahlen sind.


----------



## ProNoob (31. August 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

wir sind immer der sündenbock egal in welchen berreich ob fussball poltik wirschaft oda wissenschaft oda sonst was und dumm sind wir oben drein... verkaufen das ins ausland was wir am besten können nämlich dichten und denken...und diese erzeugnise sehen dann meine kinder in china wieder oda anders wo...na toll... wir machen die drecksarbeit in dem wir denken und die andern nutzen immer nur...nicht mal n danke bekommen wir oda ist das hier mit nachhohlen von ausgelassen reperationszahlungen der dank dafür ?


----------



## WhackShit007 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*



CyLord schrieb:


> Die Reparationszahlungen des 1.WK sind schon lange vorbei bzw. wurden erlassen.



dieses jahr abbezahlt: Erster Weltkrieg: Deutschland zahlt noch immer Kriegsschulden | RP ONLINE

nun zahlen wir erstmal den zweiten weiter


----------



## frEnzy (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

Solln se doch vor einem US Gericht klagen ^^ Kann uns doch egal sein. Wir sind nicht an die US-Gesetze gebunden  So seh ich das zumindest...


----------



## herethic (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*



WhackShit007 schrieb:


> nun zahlen wir erstmal den zweiten weiter


Ne die letze Rate wurde 1989 an die USA überwiesen.


----------



## WhackShit007 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*



thrian schrieb:


> Ne die letze Rate wurde 1989 an die USA überwiesen.


wir zahlen keine reparationen mehr. jetzt zahlen wir nur noch wiedergutmachungen.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Solln se doch vor einem US Gericht klagen ^^ Kann  uns doch egal sein. Wir sind nicht an die US-Gesetze gebunden  So seh ich das zumindest...


Die SHAEF-Gesetzgebung ist unserer überstellt. die alliierten haben auf deutschem boden immernoch das sagen. alle deutschen gerichte dienen nur der verwaltung in deren namen. also wenn DL wieder allen anderen ländern in den A kriecht weißt du dass sie auch gar keine andere wahl haben aus juristischer sicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*

SHAEF wurde vor 65 Jahren aufgelöst und hat somit garantiert keinen Einfluss mehr in Deutschland, egal welche exotische Auffassung man den derzeitigen internationalen Beziehungen hat.


----------



## WhackShit007 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hitler hatte Rückzahlung gestoppt-US-Gericht lässt Klage gegen Deutschland zu.*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> SHAEF wurde vor 65 Jahren aufgelöst und hat somit garantiert keinen Einfluss mehr in Deutschland, egal welche exotische Auffassung man den derzeitigen internationalen Beziehungen hat.



eine selbstgegebene verfassung in freiheit und selbstbestimmtheit hätte diese dann außer kraft gesetzt. so war es vorgesehen. der rest ist geschichte.


----------

